# اسئلة واجوبة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد



## جلال عبد الستار (28 فبراير 2008)

*7 **مشكلات و 15 سؤالا في مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء**. *​

*المشكلة رقم (1**) : *

*جهاز تكييف هواء غرف كان يعمل بحالة جيدة خلال**فترة الجو الحار الرطب ولكن خلال أيام فصل الصيف الحارة الجافة ، يبدأ الجهاز يفصل**عن طريق قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل المركب بضاغط الجهاز . وعندما قام فني الخدمة**بصب كوب من الماء في حوض قاعدة الجهاز عاد الجهاز ليعمل بحالة جيدة . لماذا ؟*

*سؤال : لماذا يعمل جهاز تكييف هواء الغرف بطريقة أفضل أثناء الجو الحار**الرطب عن خلال الجو الحار الجاف ؟*

*الإجابة : معظم أجهزة تكييف هواء الغرف**تعتمد على كمية مناسبة من الماء المتكاثف من المبخر للمساعدة في تكثيف غاز مركب**التبريد ، حيث يرش هذا الماء بواسطة حلقة مروحة المكثف** ( Slinger ) **على مواسير**وزعانف المكثف لتبريدها . وعندما يكون هذا الماء غير متاح ، فإن ضغط دائرة تبريد**الجهاز قد يرتفع بدرجة يصبح الضاغط فيها محملا بحمل كبير** (Overloaded ) **ولذلك تحدث**هذه الزيادة في الحمل خاصة في الأوقات التي تكون فيها الرطوبة في الجو منخفضة** . *

*العلاج : يمكن وضع كمية من الماء في حوض قاعدة الجهاز وذلك قبل بدء تشغيله**وخلال فترة الحمل الكبير وعدم تواجد كمية مناسبة من الماء المتكاثف** . *

*المشكلة رقم (2**) : *

*عملية تجميد ( فريزر ) خطوط مواسير السحب**والسائل الخاصة بها تمر خلال سطح المبني ، وكانت تعمل بحالة جيدة إلى أن حل الجو**الحار ، حيث فشلت الوحدة المركبة بها في أحدث التبريد**المطلوب بدرجة كافية . وعندما**قام فني الخدمة بفحص هذه الحالة أوصي بأن يعزل كل من خط السحب والسائل عزلا سميكا** . *
*وعندما تم إجراء ذلك هبطت درجة حرارة العملية 10 درجة ف . لماذا ؟*

*سؤال** : **ما تأثير هبط درجة حرارة خطوط السائل والسحب على جودة عمل العملية ؟*

*الإجابة : زيادة تحميص** ( Superheat ) **غاز السحب تزيد حجمه . وزيادة حجم**الغاز تعمل على تخفيض وزن مركب التبريد في الدقيقة الذي يحركه الضاغط** . *
*إن**الوزن الأقل من مركب التبريد في الدقيقة الذي يتحرك في الدائرة نحصل منه على تبريد**أقل** . *

*وبزيادة درجه حرارة السائل الذي يدخل وحده التغذية** ( Metering Device ) **، ملف التمدد الحراري في هذه العملية ، تزداد الكمية من السائل التي تتحول إلى**غاز أكبر ، ينخفض مقدار التبريد الفعال الذي نحصل علية من كل رطل من مركب التبريد**المتحرك في الدائرة** . *

*العلاج : عندما نقوم بعزل هذه الخطوط فإننا بذلك**نحافظ على درجات حرارة غاز سحب وسائل منخفضة بقدر عملي ، تعمل بالتالي على زيادة**الجودة الكلية للعملية** . *

*المشكلة رقم (3**) : *

*دائرة تبريد تشمل على**ماسورة شعرية يتكون ثلج ( فروست** – Frost ) **عليها وعلى المبخر . وعند طرد كمية من**شحنة مركبة التبريد الموجودة بالدائرة يصبح جزءا من ملفات المبخر بدون تغذية** ( Starved ) **، ولكن يظل يتكون فروست على خط السحب عند بدء كل دورة تبريد . ما هي**الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها في هذه الحالة ؟*

*سؤال : ما العوامل التي تسبب ظهور**حالة زيادة شحنة مركب التبريد عند بدء كل دورة التبريد التي تشمل على ماسورة شعرية**، بينما يظل المبخر الموجود بها بدون تغذية لبضع دقائق بعد دوران الوحدة ؟*

*الإجابة : يجب تكون الماسورة الشعرية ذات سعة كافية لتغذية سائل مركب**التبريد بالسرعة التي يتبخر بها في المبخر . فإذ لم يكن لها هذه السعه ، فإن سائل**مركب التبريد يبتدئ في التجميع في المكثف ، ما لم تضف كمية كبيرة تجعل الضغط العالي**يزداد بدرجة كافية يعمل على دفع كمية إضافية من السائل لمرور خلال الدائرة** . *
*وعلى أية حال ، فإن مركب التبريد الإضافي مركب التبريد الإضافي هذا يمر**بالدائرة أيضا أثناء تعادل الضغوط وخلال فترة وقوف الوحدة . ويظهر مركب التبريد**الزائد بعد ذلك كشحنة زائدة لبضع دقائق عند بدء الدورة التالية ، حيث يسبب السريان**المعاق تجمع هذه الزيادة مرة أخري في المكثف** . *

*العلاج : يجب أن يرفع العائق**أو السدد من الماسورة الشعرية أو تغير بأخرى جديدة** . *


----------



## eng_hazem123 (28 فبراير 2008)

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم يا غــــــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة 

وكل عام وانتم بخير
وارجو منكم اذا وجد دائرة كهربية لتكيف اسبليت ان ترسلوها لى على بريدى وشكرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 مارس 2008)

بريدى هو 

yam_yy22***********


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (4 مارس 2008)

*بأذن الله*

هبحث عنها عندى وابعتها لك فى اقرب وقت بأذن الله .
واشكركم على المشاركات.


----------



## فتاح فتوح (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا.................................


----------



## الغانم برهام (1 أبريل 2008)

انا مهندس مدنى وعندى فله (تسليم مفتاح)
يوجد العديد من الاسقف المعلقه التى نبغى عمل نظام تبريد وتكييف لجميع الغرف الموجود بها هذه الاسقف وعمل نظامsoundبها فما هى الاشياء التى يجب ان تراعى فى هذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام

الغانم برهام


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (1 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة سؤالي اخي الفاضل بأي وحدة تقاس سعة الجلر؟ فان كانت بالطن كما اعرف فلأي شيء تستخدم وحدة الكيلو كالوري ساعة؟


----------



## maj_12 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sayfoo (31 يناير 2009)

انا يوسف من الاردن فني تكييف وتبريد ارحب في اي سؤال من الاخوه الاعزاء ......


----------



## سالم ابراهيم حسن (4 مايو 2009)

*م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
أريد شرحاً تفصيلياً عن نضام الدورة الأنعكاسية في نظام التكييف والتبريد ؟ :87:


----------



## وليد عشرى (4 مايو 2009)

تسلم لنا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## sayfoo (8 مايو 2009)

*الدوره الانعكاسية في التكييف والتبريد*

يتكون نظام التبريد من ظاغط ومكثف وصمام تمدد ومبخر بالنسبة للاجزاء الرئيسية 
يمكن عكس دورة التبريد اي يحل عمل المكثف مكان المبخر والعكس .
وذللك يتم عن طريق الصمام العاكس (المضخة الحرارية ) .وهو عبارة عن قطعة نحاسيه بشكل طولي مكون من اربع فتحات اثنتان منها مزودتان ببوابة موصول عليه سولونويد . في حال عكس دورة التبريد يعمل السولونويد كملف م غناطيسي اغلاق الفتحات امفتوحه بنفس البوابات الموجوده داخل الصمام حيث يعمل على عكس اتجاه وسيط التبريد بين المكثف والمبخر وابالتالي يحل عمل كل منهما الاخر.


----------



## alaa_84 (8 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا برنس على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## فواز بن سعد (8 مايو 2009)

يبدو أن الموضوع تحفهٌ بحقٍ وحقيق ..

.. شكراً لعرضك ..


----------



## هيثم كمال عبد الشا (4 يونيو 2009)

عايز اعرف ما هى مكونات المكيفات الشباك والسبليت بالتفصيل وكيفية اجراء عمليات الصيانة عليهم


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع وارجو المزيد


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (7 يونيو 2009)

ورد فى شروط ومواصفات التكييف r.s.o مالمقصود بذلك الرجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egy_silver (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الفاضل ونفعنا الله بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا انه على كل شىء قدير


----------



## فادي1982 (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله في من تعلم وعلم


----------



## الزعيم معاوية (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ، لك الشكر أجزله على هذه المعلومات والتي أتمنى من المولى عز و جل أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ز كما أرجو أن تقبلني صديقا لك من السودان مع دوام المراسلة انشاالله (الزعيم ).


----------



## الزعيم معاوية (11 يونيو 2009)

يتكون الاسبلت يونت من وحدتين خارجيه وداخلية . 
الخارجية تحتوي وحدة التكثيف (المكثف) + الضاغط (الكمبرسر) ، أما الوحدة الداخلية فتحتوي على المبخر ويتم التوصيل بين الوحدتين بواسطة مواسير نحاسية . أما معظم أعطال هذا النوع من المكيفات فيكون السبب الرئيسي فيه هو تسرب الفريون نتيجة التوصيل الخاطئ منذ البداية أو من الشريحة الالكترونية الموجودة داخله أو عطل الماكينة .


----------



## الزعيم معاوية (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك . مع تمنياتنا بارسال المزيد


----------



## بل الغويل سعيد (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## بل الغويل سعيد (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم سعيد من الجزائر تقني في التبريد عندي صاغط يعمل لكن عند تشغيله يشتغل 15 دقيدة لكن عندما يسخن الضاغط يتوقف وبعد عدة دقائلق يشتغل لكن لمدة 1دقيقة ومن ثم يتوقف ساعدوني اعانكم الله وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يوليو 2009)

الحل موجود هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-4.html


----------



## حسين عبدالرسول (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اسف للغيبه بسبب ظروف الشغل
بس انا هعرض مواضيع انا شاء الله هتفيد الكل


----------



## حسين عبدالرسول (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بص ياخ سعيد بص على الكابستور ممكن يكون تالف 
او ممكن تكون فى ترمله من فرد الكباس معكوسه


----------



## حسين عبدالرسول (12 نوفمبر 2009)

طب بوص كمان ياخى على الكوندانسر ممكن يكون متسخ يحتاج الى صيانه 
اوكسر فى مروحه الكوندانسر او زى مقلتلك ممكن الكباستور او الفرد معكوسه 
فكل هذا يؤدى الى رفع ضغط الطرد ثم يفصل الاوفر لود الداخلى للضاغط ولايعود 
للعمل اله بعد فتره


واتمنا من الله اكون فتك بهذه المعلومات


----------



## حسين عبدالرسول (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا حسين من مصر ارحب باى سؤال فى التبريد والتكييف


----------



## الجزائر للتبريد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخ بن غويل سعيد ممكن ان لديك bouchage في الدارة نتاعك :18::18: safi لازمك نيتواج ل سيركيوي :3: هذا الحل خو الميل نتاعي هو didou_windياهو fr 
1.......2.........3فيفا لالجيري :16::56::56::14:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي معلومات ممتازه


----------



## elkhani (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kareemfarag (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جهاز تكييف 3 حصان كاريير بعد تشغيله وبمرور 3 ساعات يتم فصل الجهاز بالكامل موديل اكسبريشين ؟ اود الرد و الاجابه


----------



## kareemfarag (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جهاز 3 حصان كاريير بعد تشغيله بمرور 3 ساعات يتم فصل الجهاز بالكامل موديل اكسبريشين ؟ اود الرد والاجابه مشكورين ..


----------



## kareemfarag (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ثلاجة عرض عرضها 2متر طول 90سم ارتفاع 2متر ماهىقدرةالمطور لهزة الثلجة ارجو الرد افادكم اللة


----------



## kareemfarag (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اكواد المواتير الفرنساوى


----------



## mustafatel (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------

